# F150 plow truck



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you plow with an F150? " You can if its yours" says my mechanic and I agree.
I wouldn't mind a 250, in fact I regret not getting that. I was looking at them but came across this 91 F150 which needed nothing. It was fresh out of the shop and ready to go when I got it 4 years ago. It came with the scoop.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2010)

*pics*













I just stuff a set of air bags in the front coils. I was on this Ford website and got onto talking about why the tires lean in on their trucks. It got to be like a newbie posting here on this site. A lot of guys seem to think this tire lean thing is a occurance inherent with Ford truck and cannot be fixed and therefore should not be messed with or something like that. There are many reasons why the tires would do that but it can be fixed. In my case the aftermarket 2 inch lift coil were sagging from the extra weight... which is the problem in most cases. The springs are weak.
It could also be worn or broken parts. There seemed to be quite a situation over there on that Ford website. Lots of controversy and speculations on why and how these trucks have the front tires lean in. Some even thought it couldn't be fixed.:monkey:
At any rate...
I had originally order a set of HD 2 inch lift coils but they never got here so I figured for 120 bucks I would try these air bags. I have never installed aftermarket bags before must just OEM stuff. It tired me out stuff the bags in. If I did jobs like this a lot I would remove the spring front the truck and have some sort of press for the bag itself or with the spring compressed the spring is wider. I hust undid the shocks and dropped the top out and started cramming. Its a tough bag.
Even with just the valves on the bags with no air pressure it gave support to the coil and straightened out the tires.


----------



## nassin2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Are those Air Ride bags you put in? I stuffed a set of those under the back of my Jeep to keep it leveled out with the trailer behind it. It was definitely money spent. Did you get the on board compressor or did you just string the airlines to somewhere you can air them up?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 7, 2010)

nassin2 said:


> Are those Air Ride bags you put in? I stuffed a set of those under the back of my Jeep to keep it leveled out with the trailer behind it. It was definitely money spent. Did you get the on board compressor or did you just string the airlines to somewhere you can air them up?



Air Lift is the name of the bags. I just use shop air, I don't plan to be adjusting them a whole heck of a lot and only needed a few pounds to level the truck. A buck twenty well spent yes.
I had origanally ordered a set of heavy duty 2 inch lift coil springs but they never came... til about 4 months later.

All in all i think they are fine and the ride seems smoother than it was.


----------

